# robert cray



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i recently read a thread, dont know how old it was, on another guitar forum.
it was basically "guitarists that have tones you hate" or something like that.
it was a long thread, and often i saw eric claptons 70s sound, as well as robert crays mentioned. words like wimpy and thin were used a lot lol.
i realize many of the posters where likely young guys, but i know many of them were around my age-
ive always loved the stripped down, plain sound of claptons stuff in the 70s, and i liked robert cray, but never really sat and listened to it much. ive got a bunch of crays albums, so since i read that thread, its all ive been listening to- really like the 'strong persuader' cd- he used a 58 strat on that- 
to me his tone is incredible. simple, but complex lol
sure its not a roaring blast of sound that punches you in the face, but anybody with a distortion pedal can do that.
his sound reminds me a lot of the chess recordings of buddy guy in the 50s- maybe thats by design- but i like it.:smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I always liked Robert Cray's playing, I just could never sit through more than three songs about how his woman done left him for another man and he's so jealous and suspicious...I know that's a common theme in the blues, it's just that he seems so ham fisted with it. Love the guitar playing though...have you heard the album he did with Albert Collins and Johnny Copeland? Showdown. Brilliant.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, that just goes to show you taste is a funny thing. I love Robert Cray's tone. I've heard other guitarists copy it as well. 

I'm sure there are guitarists they would cite as examples of great tone that I don't like their tone.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I always liked Robert Cray's playing, I just could never sit through more than three songs about how his woman done left him for another man and he's so jealous and suspicious...I know that's a common theme in the blues, it's just that he seems so ham fisted with it. Love the guitar playing though...have you heard the album he did with Albert Collins and Johnny Copeland? Showdown. Brilliant.


LOVE Showdown! It was my first "Blues" CD. I've had that one for ?20 years? It's a classic.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> I always liked Robert Cray's playing, I just could never sit through more than three songs about how his woman done left him for another man and he's so jealous and suspicious...I know that's a common theme in the blues, it's just that he seems so ham fisted with it. Love the guitar playing though...have you heard the album he did with Albert Collins and Johnny Copeland? Showdown. Brilliant.


yes, thats something thats way too common- its the ultimate cliche really.
mostly, with a lot of guitar players, i dont really listen to the words, because the ones i like are all singing about the same shit-
but im equally guilty of writing similar things, you go a few years without writing at all, then your wife throws you out, and you write an album in a week. 
thats why i temper my listening time with a bit of the likes of tom waits, t.rex, captain beefheart, the doors, nirvana, judas priest etc- not virtuoso musicians, but excellent songwriters.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I always liked the way Rory Gallagher moved away from the blues cliches a bit, with a lot of his songs being those Mickey Spilane detective noirs, like Continental Op and Secret Agent...and Albert Collins is always good for a laugh...great (blues) lyrics at times. I love the whole guitar as washing the dishes and starting the car thing he did.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Gosh I have to Dust of Strong Persuader! I LOVE that cd, it's so Smooth...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have this hate thing for Robert. I can hear his tone in my head. That's not what bothers me. It was the big star little star thing. 

Wife and I went to see Colin Linden at Massey Hall. Robert Cray was the headlining act. It was *THE* worst miss treatment I have ever seen. Colin was stuck at the very front of the stage. Not much room for him and the band. That was ok but the sound was very bad. The sound man should have been shot then p_ _sed on. 

Out comes Robert sound was incredible. Fancy dancey light show etc. Proving my point.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I most recently saw Robert Cray on a double bill with Keb Mo. I dig Keb's music but Cray's Matchless tone kicked the snot out of Keb's. Round, deep yet bright and punchy. In fairness, Keb is more of an acoustic guy who also plays electric. Cray is a die hard single channel, no-pedals kind of player. He's constantly working the volume knob on his Strat. I think it's amazing how he squeezes so much complex emotionional character out of his single clean tone.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Saw Robert Cray open for Clapton in Vancouver this past fall. Cray's stinging tone was head-and-shoulders above anything that night. Clapton (as usual in the latter years) sounded like there was a blanket over his amp. And Bramhall...what a tone disgrace! Mud City. Dude, get the 100 pedals out of your signal chain and maybe your solid playing will have a chance to make it to the amp intact!

Anyways I want to make it clear that I'm not hating on any of these players - the show was a dream for me because I admire all the players. But Cray was the tone champ by a knockout.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Two of the things I love about Cray are his phrasing while playing, alternate lead and rhythm stuff, and his historical sense of genre in R & B.

Who else is going to cover, 20 years ago or so, Sir Mack Rice's "Love Sickness" (Stax)? And cover well.

His bit for the non-tremelo Strat is important, too, I think. (It's almost a different instrument, and all that.)


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Ah Young Bob!! One of the best in the genre today. I can see why lots of guys can't get their head around his tone. It is really hard to play clean on a Strat, and get that much raw emotion across. It takes years, and the guys that use gain are lost when it comes to playing really clean. Separates the men from the boys. 
Bob's tone is not for the inexperienced.

CT.


----------



## scout543 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you're near Kitchener, On. on Sat.Aug 9 Cray is headlining the blues festival, playing at about 9:00. Best thing about this festival is it's free!!

I'll see you all there.

Scout543

www.kitchenerbluesfestival.com


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

scout543 said:


> If you're near Kitchener, On. on Sat.Aug 9 Cray is headlining the blues festival, playing at about 9:00. Best thing about this festival is it's free!!
> 
> I'll see you all there.
> 
> ...


Hmm, to be in Kitchener!

I remember several years ago they had a Blues fest in Calgary. The main event was a weekend Blues festival--2 days--outdoors--some great acts. Unfortunately at that time I didn't have the cash, but at various outdoor venues they had some local blues acts playing out doors during the day to promote the festival. they played in a variety of places outdoors. I caught some of those--and enjoyed the music.


----------

